# Wire instruction needed for aristo craft switch



## Vjmagnum (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello , 
About 6 months ago a train shop was going out of business ( owner retiring) I purchased all his G scale inventory. It included LGB, MTH, Aristo Craft and Lionel products. Anyway I have a pair of Aristo Craft switches part numbers 11205 and 11215 with no wire instructions. Their are terminals for motor and switch to hook up.(lgb are so uncomplicated. I am using LGB switch control box to run all other witches and hope to hook these aristocraft switches to that control box. thanks in advance. I prefer the LGB accessories, but these switches were included in the bulk of inventory. Thanks


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

if you can get to Aristo's webpage there might be manuals online for them. Ive not been able to get to Aristo's web page for some time now.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

what link are you using? 

*[url]http://www.aristocraft.com/*[/url] 


Greg


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

The Aristo Craft switches, part numbers ART-11205 and ART-11215, equipped with electric turnout motors include switch functions. 

See the following resources that include drawings and / or descriptions with respect to the switch functions:

George Schreyer's Web site,"The Large Scale Trains Page", has info. Particularly see:
*Turnout Motor Controls*
I, also, have written about it. Greg E. hosts my vignettes / articles on his Web site. Particularly see:
*Aristo-Craft Turnout Motor Vignette*

-Ted


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The older Aristo motors (which usually came with the remote switches) have 2 contacts for the motor and will work with the LGB control box or the Aristo 55474/55475 units. 

You may have to hold the LGB momentary switch slightly longer than you did for the LGB drive. 

Other 3 contacts are for the built in SPDT switch.


----------

